# Playing in filter bubbles



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Do your fish love playing in filter bubbles?


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

:-D Dragonfly LOVES his sponge filter! He is always swimming around the bubbles and likes to sit near the filter. At first I thought he didn't like it, as he avoided it, now he darts in and out of the bubbles :lol:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I dont get many bubbles but Perseus likes when I do a water change and I pour in the new water he gets right by to where its pouring in and it swirls him around and around he loves it...lol


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

My betta loves it when I unbaffle his filter and he can use the current as a "slide" that shoots him across the tank. He just goes in circles like a kid at a water-slide park (it's a 10 gal. so even the unbaffled filter leaves half the tank with little/no current). LOL It does wear him out, so I only do it once in a while, and when he doesn't have a bubble nest going.


----------

